# FreeBSD with Windows 2003 SFU 3.5



## captainoi1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi all,

 I have intention to have single log on from FreeBSD with help from Windows 2003 SFU. I have configure the Windows 2003 part but i have no clue how to start on FreeBSD. i googled but no information available. Anybody managed to make their FreeBSD works with SFU?..



thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2012)

Not sure if it's still valid (it looks a bit dated).

http://joseph.randomnetworks.com/2004/06/21/active-directory-with-nss_ldap-and-pam_ldap/


----------



## gordon@ (Jan 17, 2012)

See another thread that I wrote about this: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21554


----------



## captainoi1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. i will read both documents.


----------

